# Very good informaton for OTA reception.721 Lost Lock



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I never had this before and it is isolated to tuner 2. On all channels for transponder 6 of satellite 119 I get the Lost Lock message. The channels work fine on tuner 1. All other channels work just fine on all other channels for 112 and 110. All connections and wires are OK. A check switch performs properly and shows respective satellites. Any others having this problem and/or know how to fix? Reboots didn't help.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I never had this before and it is isolated to tuner 2. On all channels for transponder 6 of satellite 119 I get the Lost Lock message. The channels work fine on tuner 1. All other channels work just fine on all other channels for 112 and 110. All connections and wires are OK. A check switch performs properly and shows respective satellites. Any others having this problem and/or know how to fix? Reboots didn't help.


you will need DPlus LNB's. mine did the same thing and thats what they put on.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

TEN89 said:


> you will need DPlus LNB's. mine did the same thing and thats what they put on.


Does DPlus LNB's = DishPro ? I have only had legacy LNB's and have little knowledge on other.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, TEN89 is confused.

DishPro is the common standard. DP Plus is new and is only available on a limited basis.

Now, back to the problem. Swap the feed cables and see if the problem moves to the other tuner. If not, you've got a bad box. If so, you've got a cable, switch, or LNB problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Yes, TEN89 is confused.
> 
> DishPro is the common standard. DP Plus is new and is only available on a limited basis.
> 
> Now, back to the problem. Swap the feed cables and see if the problem moves to the other tuner. If not, you've got a bad box. If so, you've got a cable, switch, or LNB problem.


Did the swap and it remained the same. After doing that I did another power cord reboot and left it unplugged, this time, for 10 minutes (and all other cables, phone line disconnected). Now it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats the common tuner failure. Use up your inventory soon you will be getting a RMAed box


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Thats the common tuner failure. Use up your inventory soon you will be getting a RMAed box


Not looking forward to a defective unit. What is the, "up you inventory"? Also, your getting that object out of the way of you view?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Use up is use up inventory of recorded shows since tuner failures will come and go then eventually be permanent...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It also can be a matrix issue, meaning the 721 itself may be just fine. I had advanced tech support walk me through this. I was asked to disconnect all inputs, do a check switch (to clear the matrix) and then reconnect everything and do another check switch. Problem solved. It might not work for each case, but it can't hurt and its a good routine to run first before more drastic stuff.


----------

